# Got a new (NEW!!!) car!!! WOOOOT!!!!



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Awright, I didn't get pictures yet, and it's not even a nissan, but if you can't tell, I'm a bit excited now 
I just trashed my sentra, and I'm giving back the free stanza in a few days... So I got a new car. As in, new new. 2005.
Now, I really wanted to get a Saab 9-2x Aero... A WRX that actually looks good, has an STI steering rack, better interior, and a Saab logo  Unfortunately, there aren't any left. Every Aero with a stick on this side of the country has been sold. Made me real frustrated, but now I feel lucky that I didn't get one.
I looked at an Altima and SE-R Spec-V... Altima I just didn't like. Not enough oomph even with a 3.5 liter, and I can't spend 20k for a car that I don't really like, if you know what I mean. And SE-R Altima is just too expensive. FWD, too. Spec-V is total fun, but the looks are kinda ricey, and engine has next to no potential in it... And it's FWD again. I knew from the start that it would be a love-hate relationship if I were to get one.
So here comes the Subaru again. Legacy GT 2.5. As it turns out, the thing is like a baby Skyline... 250hp/250tq out of a detuned STI 2.5 turbo engine, AWD, electronic center differential, comes with a 5-speed manual (yuppie!), has decent basic package and totally cool looks. As in, it looks like a classy family sedan - you have to look hard to notice the intercooler opening on the hood. And it's pretty light, too - at 3300lb, it equals the weight of WRX STI, but has a lot more interior space, is wider, and looks a lot better. Super stiff chassis. Badass engine sound. Funny side-to-side vibrations out of that H4 block at low RPMs. Total blast to drive, too. 
And seeing those 600whp street legal STI's, the potential of this car is mind boggling... All for just 23k. I did go over my initial budget a bit but it was well worth it...
Sorry nissan... But until Skyline comes on this side of the pond, I'm a subaru man


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

your in md i see. is rockville close to harford county? we have a local suby/nissan club in harford. pm me and ill link you to the forum. and we have a meet tomarrow! you should roll up!

awsome cars. whats not to like about subys? awd turbo shenanigans!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

that was really uncalled for. 

Anyways its sad that you left the nissan community, good luck with your new car. I myself would have gone for the V-Spec, but that's me. Or i would've waited and saved up for the Z.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

whats ricey about the spec-v????


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1serhappyhunter said:


> You sorry ass punk bastard. Screw your suck but subbie. AWD Okay.....? You bring that sucker my way and it'll find a NISSAN SIZED 13 PLANTED FIRMLY IN THAT SUBBIES BUT!!!! Save maybe,maybe, crash testing, an Alitma is a better buy.$23k for what an used STI? What are yu smoking man?(and where can I get some?) Look young buck that turbo awd ain't s#@! unless you modd it good and after it's said and done I paid less for mine and my [email protected] will still be faster, Subbie Punk. Aint no 2.5 gt got me yet, off the line or highway. My neighbor has one He paid 2k more than I, and I leave that thing. If it ain't an STI or EVO8 or 9 then Altima SE-R will bee all you see.


wow, youre a retard just waiting to be flamed.. the lgt is an extremely nice car, has great power and the awd is awesome, yes i know from experience.. 

second question, could you be any more of a ricer.. "yo guys, my alty be hizzot and no body can beat it.. blah blah blah, grow up.. we all aren't ricers out to beat every civic like you

now on topic, congrats on the new car, those things are very nice.. look at accessport.. you can get a computer reprogrammer and they can make grain gains depending on the program you run. also check out www.nasioc.com they have some good stuff.. its a good forum.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1serhappyhunter said:


> You sorry ass punk bastard. Screw your suck but subbie. AWD Okay.....? You bring that sucker my way and it'll find a NISSAN SIZED 13 PLANTED FIRMLY IN THAT SUBBIES BUT!!!! Save maybe,maybe, crash testing, an Alitma is a better buy.$23k for what an used STI? What are yu smoking man?(and where can I get some?) Look young buck that turbo awd ain't s#@! unless you modd it good and after it's said and done I paid less for mine and my [email protected] will still be faster, Subbie Punk. Aint no 2.5 gt got me yet, off the line or highway. My neighbor has one He paid 2k more than I, and I leave that thing. If it ain't an STI or EVO8 or 9 then Altima SE-R will bee all you see.



STFU noob...

Your Altima isn't the "shiznat" as maybe you would say around your buddies. More than that, his Subaru would take you easily, not to mention handle and provide a more luxurious ride.

Get ready to be banned.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

asleepz said:


> his Saab .


 subaru, not sad hahah.. he wanted a saab though.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1serhappyhunter said:


> You sorry ass punk bastard. Screw your suck but subbie. AWD Okay.....? You bring that sucker my way and it'll find a NISSAN SIZED 13 PLANTED FIRMLY IN THAT SUBBIES BUT!!!! Save maybe,maybe, crash testing, an Alitma is a better buy.$23k for what an used STI? What are yu smoking man?(and where can I get some?) Look young buck that turbo awd ain't s#@! unless you modd it good and after it's said and done I paid less for mine and my [email protected] will still be faster, Subbie Punk. Aint no 2.5 gt got me yet, off the line or highway. My neighbor has one He paid 2k more than I, and I leave that thing. If it ain't an STI or EVO8 or 9 then Altima SE-R will bee all you see.



Damn... I wish this fourm had an auto ban. lol... And note the Altima Se-r is a waste of money.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry I got all excited I would be able to use the "Report Post" button and didn't think about what I was typing.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I live in howard county i would like to come look at your group


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Actually if you get an SE-R Altima at invoice they are reasonable. At MSRP, yes overpriced. Although after driving one, I would love to own one. 

The Legacy is a nice car as well, I have a buddy that has one that he mods as well.

Both very fun vehicles with lots of performance potential.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> STFU noob...
> 
> Your Altima isn't the "shiznat" as maybe you would say around your buddies. More than that, his Subaru would take you easily, not to mention handle and provide a more luxurious ride.
> 
> Get ready to be banned.


Let's clear the air :loser: . I like the lgt, my friend has one(factory, like mine)and he likes my car ride better.{FACT} When an STI Mine's Edition and I got into it, and I stayed with him up to 4th gear in an automatic(then spooled away). I got him a little between shifts (his was a manual) Fair and square. And is this not a SE-R forum? Enyways, i got my car not to go rice buring or go bragging about. I did my research, save the price, and got in my opinion a better car. In a straight line SE-R is faster. For all you haters the hell with you. Lance Armstrong backs subraru and so I, but like I said lgt will not beat an SE-R in a straight line. Brag all you want for awd and I'll give you handling not ride or speed.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

1serhappyhunter said:


> Let's clear the air :loser: . I like the lgt, my friend has one(factory, like mine)and he likes my car ride better.{FACT} When an STI Mine's Edition and I got into it, and I stayed with him up to 4th gear in an automatic(then spooled away). I got him a little between shifts (his was a manual) Fair and square. And is this not a SE-R forum? Enyways, i got my car not to go rice buring or go bragging about. I did my research, save the price, and got in my opinion a better car. In a straight line SE-R is faster. For all you haters the hell with you. Lance Armstrong backs subraru and so I, but like I said lgt will not beat an SE-R in a straight line. Brag all you want for awd and I'll give you handling not ride or speed.


You're done. Please delete this thread, then delete yourself.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> You're done. Please delete this thread, then delete yourself.


what are you talikg about? Don't believe me huh  ? Yeah PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD :waving:. I thought it would be a different story too.He had a turbo car and I had a v-6, but that's what happened. Hating an disbelief. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> wow, youre a retard just waiting to be flamed.. the lgt is an extremely nice car, has great power and the awd is awesome, yes i know from experience..
> 
> second question, could you be any more of a ricer.. "yo guys, my alty be hizzot and no body can beat it.. blah blah blah, grow up.. we all aren't ricers out to beat every civic like you
> 
> now on topic, congrats on the new car, those things are very nice.. look at accessport.. you can get a computer reprogrammer and they can make grain gains depending on the program you run. also check out www.nasioc.com they have some good stuff.. its a good forum.


First off buddy, i'm not gay, nor do I "man for rella I got the shizzle of a whip fo sheezy" types. I am an educated man. Nice car it is in a straight line against a SE-R it losses. And What grain gains are you referring to. Ricer's like you. uh, okay, look man I'm not the one out there looking for races and trying to kill everything I can out there. I wake up early go to work, come home, rarely anything outside of that. INCREASE THE PEACE ERASE THE HATE.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1serhappyhunter said:


> I wake up early go to work, come home, rarely anything outside of that. INCREASE THE PEACE ERASE THE HATE.


wtf is your deal? and where do you get off demanding that we "increase the peace" your the jerk off that came on here and started talking up all kinds of shit about this guy who bought the saab. they are great cars. dont be one of those people......i see you have a whooping total of 10 posts and the first few were in this thread, that is a few weeks old might i add.......so you just pulled this dead thread out of no where because you had something useless to say to a man who made a wise choice in car buying.

so i highly suggest that unless you have good advise or a good question <one that hasnt been asked already, meaning use the search function) you not post at all.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1serhappyhunter said:


> First off buddy, i'm not gay, nor do I "man for rella I got the shizzle of a whip fo sheezy" types. I am an educated man. Nice car it is in a straight line against a SE-R it losses. And What grain gains are you referring to. Ricer's like you. uh, okay, look man I'm not the one out there looking for races and trying to kill everything I can out there. I wake up early go to work, come home, rarely anything outside of that. INCREASE THE PEACE ERASE THE HATE.


OMG!! STFU and stay outta this thread. It's not even intended to be about YOU or YOUR altima se-r. This is someone else's thread that YOU are ruining. If you state that you are an "educated man", you sure don't sound like one. You sound more like a two-bit drunk moron picking fights on an internet forum. Grow up and go away!

ON TOPIC: We want pics man!!! Where's the new SUBY?!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1serhappyhunter said:


> First off buddy, i'm not gay, nor do I "man for rella I got the shizzle of a whip fo sheezy" types. I am an educated man. Nice car it is in a straight line against a SE-R it losses. And What grain gains are you referring to. Ricer's like you. uh, okay, look man I'm not the one out there looking for races and trying to kill everything I can out there. I wake up early go to work, come home, rarely anything outside of that. INCREASE THE PEACE ERASE THE HATE.



Here's the deal. I deleted YOUR post because it was outside the rules of THIS forum. STOP POSTING YOUR CRAP. People responded to your first post that was deleted BECAUSE you were spweing crap. Deal with it and move on, or continue to post crap and have it deleted/risk being banned. Your choice.

I DO NOT want to have to close a thread someone created about THEIR car so ENOUGH CRAP ALREADY!


----------

